# Metallic Lack Farbe



## daddz (7. April 2005)

Wie bekomm ich es hin das es so aussieht wie Blauer-Metallic-Lack? Hab schon rumgesucht aber nix gefunden. Danke schonmal!

 greetz
 daddz


----------



## Hosenwäscher (7. April 2005)

Eine einzige farbe kann natürlich nicht wie Metall aussehen da bestimmte Lichteffekte und Spiegelungen echtes Metall ausmachen. 

Aber für einen Metalleffekt schau mal in den Tutorial-Bereich. Da sind, glaube ich, 3 verschiedene Tuts für Metall.


----------



## daddz (8. April 2005)

Okay...dann schau ich da mal nach...vielleicht schaff ich es irgendwie metallic Lack zu faken...falls jemand doch noch mehr weiss bitte sagen! 

 greetz
 daddz


----------

